# looking for flat to rent in la linea



## coruisk (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi,
My partner and I will be coming to Gibraltar mid-September, and wondered if anyone knew of a reasonably-priced flat to rent in La Linea? It would be for about six months, possibly longer. Even a short-term let would do if that's all that was available, which would give us time to look around. We'd be grateful for any suggestions. I've looked on the net but thought it might be worth trying to tap into local knowledge. Thanks.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello and welcome.

If you scroll down to the Similar Threads at the bottom of the page, you will see several recent threads dealing with this same question. Not sure anyone here can help you find a flat, but you might pick up some useful information there. Good luck!


----------

